# Home brew evolution



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

In 8 months gone from this:









To this:


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

That's funny, I've got different bits and pieces but essentially the same idea. Funnily, in your book line up I've got the second, fourth and sixth books. Haven't read them all yet (got some just last week) but how do you rate the other books? Any gems.


----------



## Brewer in training (Feb 7, 2015)

Have you been evicted from the kitchen?????


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You need new cups, for brewed i use ones like these, funky!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/My-Coffee-Cappuccino-Macchiato-Insulated/dp/B00R65UCSW/ref=pd_sim_sbs_79_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0799K49BPWDCQRSJDGZ6


----------



## coffeefanatic (Jun 3, 2015)

You went from a coffee set to a chemistry set! lol


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I've got one of those blue cups with the red handle. My go to for brewed.


----------

